# Circular Saw Crosscut Jig Depth



## ghr (20 Sep 2016)

I'm thinking of making a jig like combined-crosscut-trim-slot-jig-long-but-lots-of-pics-t32019.html.

Are there any downsides to making the jig as tall as the blade allows (meaning the blade would be fully extended, even for cutting thin wood)?

Cheers.


----------



## wcndave (7 Oct 2016)

The taller the jog, the thinner the wood you can cut is. so if you have to fully extend to cut 1/4" wood, you could not cut 3/4" stock.


----------

